# milled a spalted sugar maple



## daugher12 (Dec 23, 2012)

I milled this spalted sugar maple this weekend. I've got 7 more logs to go. I also managed to get a nice feather crotch chunk.

[attachment=15092]
[attachment=15093]
[attachment=15094]
[attachment=15095]
[attachment=15096]
[attachment=15097]


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2012)

VERY nice wood.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 24, 2012)

beutiful stuff john its rough haveing all this ugly maple up our way. got to use what the good lord planted by ya :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck


----------



## myingling (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats great lookin wood


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

That first crotch shot is sweet. Very nice wood.


----------



## rtriplett (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful. any chance this will wander over into the 'for sale' area?
Robert


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2012)

I love it when I open up a log and find something like that inside. Great looking wood.  Nice score.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice nice nice. It's a privilege to be a sawyer ain't it.


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice nice nice. It's a privilege to be a sawyer ain't it.



It's a blast Kevin! It's like Christmas every time you open a log. I could only imagine opening some of those FBE you have. That would be so much fun.


----------

